# 1970's Ariens



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have an old 7hp early 70's 2 stage blower from Ariens. It was my Grandparents bought new and serviced yearly. It has lasted almost 40 years! How much longer will it last and what are it's faults or weak points from the factory? It is a tank and really works great still and I added electric start 2 years ago so it is much easier to start now! I live in Vermont so she isn't babied but I'm just curious if I need to start worrying about breakage on any major parts. If I ever do need to retire her are the Ariens made today as good as my old battle ax?


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

ones from that time are built like a brick outhouse&last forever,
the usual service stuff will prob keep it going for nother forty years


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm thinking that also but just curious on other people experiences or thoughts thanks!


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

So when you hand it down to your grand children just give them some extra parts.


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

Aside from needing some paint in the future I don't think I need any extra parts haha!


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Then allyou will have to do is hand it down to your grandchildren. : )


----------



## hammer6315 (Dec 15, 2019)

Madmax442 said:


> I have an old 7hp early 70's 2 stage blower from Ariens. It was my Grandparents bought new and serviced yearly. It has lasted almost 40 years! How much longer will it last and what are it's faults or weak points from the factory? It is a tank and really works great still and I added electric start 2 years ago so it is much easier to start now! I live in Vermont so she isn't babied but I'm just curious if I need to start worrying about breakage on any major parts. If I ever do need to retire her are the Ariens made today as good as my old battle ax?


Milk it as long as you can! I've used that type in the past. No more Tecumseh engine on the newer ones. I bought a new Ariens, and they are a whole different ballgame, compared to the one you speak of. I discovered; When filling with gas, you can't tell how full the tank is til it overflows. The machine is underpowered & geared too high. (even in first gear) The low speed auger is positioned above the ground so you must fight to keep the machine moving forward in a straight line. I also experienced drive slip. There is no throttle; when the engine starts it revs to high rpm immediately. The headlight does not have an on/off switch; mine burnt out after a few uses. It throws snow further than the older ones, and the discharge chute controls are handy.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Still parts available for them. https://parts.ariens.com/

Info on the older models https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/index.html

The biggest achelies heel IMHO is the lawn and garden tires. I have two of the early 32" and upgrading the tires is one of the best things you can do.
Go Xtrac or snowhog.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

A snowblower which has spent its entire service life (45+ years) in Vermont has seen a lot of work. The Ariens _Sno-Thro_ attachment, tractor drive and controls are certainly built to last for 45+ years and beyond. 

The Tecumseh engine has probably started to consume oil at some rate higher than when it was newer. Just be sure to check the oil level before every use. Keep track of the hours of operation and change the engine oil after 25 hours of operation. Also, it's best to store the machine over the Summer with fresh oil in the crankcase because older oil tends to accumulate water. 

You'll want to remove the auger shear bolts, pump grease into the zerk fittings , spin the augers to distribute grease then replace shear bolts. Check the oil level in the auger gearbox and top it off with the recommended lubricant. If the seals start to leak then drain away the gear oil and replace it with NLGI 00 grease (liquid grease) which won't leak out.

Drain gas out of the carburetor float bowl after operation via a little pushbutton valve located on the carburetor float bowl. Remove gas from the tank for Summer storage.

If the Tecumseh engine fails then you can purchase a Predator engine for $99, bolt it right on and you're good-to-go for many more years.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

Chains work nice on those machines. Love the locking hubs, at least they had them on the 32" models. The only weak point for time I saw on a 7hp 32" built in 1968 and used til 1999 was the auger gear box up front. Should that gear box strip out on you it will be crazy expensive to replace. Only way out would be find a used one on e-bay or the like. Otherwise you have a nice machine. The Tecumseh engine is designed for winter use and is built proof with just a yearly oil change.


----------



## Great white (Feb 4, 2021)

Madmax442 said:


> I have an old 7hp early 70's 2 stage blower from Ariens. It was my Grandparents bought new and serviced yearly. It has lasted almost 40 years! How much longer will it last and what are it's faults or weak points from the factory? It is a tank and really works great still and I added electric start 2 years ago so it is much easier to start now! I live in Vermont so she isn't babied but I'm just curious if I need to start worrying about breakage on any major parts. If I ever do need to retire her are the Ariens made today as good as my old battle ax?


Hi. I just joined the forum today but I’ve done quite a bit of research on my 10,000 series blower. Here’s my 1.5 cents. Research, digest, do more research. —-I’ve been around machinery since I was 14. “1974”. Perhaps I’m an old dog, But that’s always worked for me. When I’m fully confident I then move forward. If you take your time, here on the forum and other websites, you will find the answers that fit your application. As my dad always said- 
“Don’t go off half cocked.”
Hope that helps. 
chas.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Great white said:


> Hi. I just joined the forum today but I’ve done quite a bit of research on my 10,000 series blower. Here’s my 1.5 cents. Research, digest, do more research. —-I’ve been around machinery since I was 14. “1974”. Perhaps I’m an old dog, But that’s always worked for me. When I’m fully confident I then move forward. If you take your time, here on the forum and other websites, you will find the answers that fit your application. As my dad always said-
> “Don’t go off half cocked.”
> Hope that helps.
> chas.


Yep.

Most everything I know about snowblowers I learned in the last 5 years via a 10k 910962, this site, and Youtube. I don't own a 10k currently but am sort of looking for a project machine locally. I have no need for it...just want another one because I kick myself for selling the two I owned every time we get a big snow. Shoulda kept one of them for sure.

Take care of 'em, practically indestructible. You really have to abuse them horribly to kill them off.

I mean, look at this beautiful machine, the 910965 I had. Why...(kicks self in butt yet again).


----------

